# My head is in a whirl



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm going crazy....Keren helped me find these goats....And my mum and dad offered to lend me the money that i don't have,....I'm going to get what I want out of these doe's on tuesday sooo excited :leap: :clap:

Kaa Frangipani NPF552274 (Tinderry Solomon x Kaa Ghazala) $300
4yo black tan doe. Finer type of nubian. Has kidded twice, both were triplets. All kids when mated to Sinbad have been mottled. Very nice udder. Milked approx 3 litres on first lactation

























Fancy L Nora NDF560331 (Tinderry Solomon x Fancy L Suzzi) $250
3yo cream ginger doe. Finer type of nubian. Produced two beautiful does on first kidding to Sinbad. Very nice udder, great fore and hind attachment. Milked approx 3 litres on first lactation.

















Aggie (unregistered doe) $250
2yo white doe. Mother was saanen (Fancy L Cotton x Nubian) and sire is Towallum Absolute (Wildberry Veeda *Q* x Bunya Bell Blondson. Very nice buck who's dam and grand dam have been routinely in the top ten qld dairy does.) Aggie has thrown towards the saanen (her ears are slightly longer), and will produce saanen's when put to the saanen buck. She has a 6 month old doeling (by Sinbad) who can go with her. Aggie milks approx 3.5 litres on her first lactation.
















Aggie's kid









Butternut (unregistered doe) $100
5yo brown and white doe. Nubian x Saanen. Nutty is a lovely quiet doe with a lovely udder. Nutty does jump around when first starting to milk but settles with food. Has thrown to the nubian side. Is in kid and due on 14 June. Has 11month old doe kid to go with her








Butternuts Kid









Towallum Venus SPF580080 (Wildberry Venus x Bunya Bell Blondson) $400
2yo saanen doe. Beautiful bodied doe, very refined face with lovely udder. Milked approximately 4.5 litres on first lactation. Mother was a *Q* doe. Doe has horns and has been banded this weekend. Venus has a doe kid that can go with her, she is approximately 6 months old and is by Sinbad. 

















what do ya think of them?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Shirelle ... are you getting all of them now???

If you do, make sure you put Frangi and Nora to a solid type nubian buck ... the reason I chose Mel over Frangi and Nora was for that reason, she is the deeper more solid type ... sinbad is quite good in that regard I think so the kids should come out nice for you. The same goes for the Wildberry saanen doe - put her to a heavier deeper buck with more capacity and you will have wowser kids. 

You do know that getting these does, means you better start showing, right 

Is Kerry joining the empty does for you before you pick them up?

Have you decided not to get Mel's girl, and why? Because personally I think she, aggie and bindi were the pick of them, particularly after a lengthy discussion with kerry re her breeding program ...

How exciting :laugh: I'm sure you will love them. And I'm frustrated because I'm no closer to picking mine up ...


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Keren....yes I am getting them all if I like them when I go there.....

She is going to put the empty does that come on with her bucks....

I was going to get Mels Girl....but she decided not to sell her.....grrr

so as she knew i wanted her...she knocked nora's price down...plus nora came on..so she put her to the buck today...

and as for showing....well you better come n teach me how too


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

wow wow wow how exciting!!

yeah, she said she was undecided about mel's girl, she was her home milker last year and represents basically her ideal udder ... pity she decided to keep her. 

Although, bonuses for getting the other registered girls! 

As for the showing, well I'll make you a deal. Come to Sydney show next year, I will enter as well, its about halfway for both of us. I'll teach you there


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

we'll see about that 

hope you can get your does soon...pity we couldn't meet up there...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

maybe we can meet at the Ekka?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there are no rear udder shots of the girls BUT out of all the does I have seen Keren and you post I like the looks of these the best over all. Their backs are more level and they just look better.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Not to burst your bubble, but in the second picture of the first doe, there is a goat in the background with an abscess on her neck....you may want to worry about that.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't see an abscess, I just see the space in the log behind her. I even copied the picture and enlarged it, still didn't see anything but the space. I am thinking its an optical illusion. I could be wrong though.

Those are some really good looking girls. Some of the best I have seen from Australia.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I see an abscess too, right near her collar. . . 

I think they look pretty nice too.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

OK I see it now. I was looking at the doe and not the goat behind her. Unfortunatly I don't think CL is as big a deal in Australia as it is here. I think Keren is trying to get information to people about it so they can get it abcesses checked and hopefully out of the herds there.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Really nice looking goats..altho I have no idea what I am actually looking for!

I like Kaa, nice color and look at those legs and ears! Good luck with all of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keren picked out some good ones .... they are very pretty... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

"I think Keren is trying to get information to people about it so they can get it abcesses checked and hopefully out of the herds there."

Nope, not sure where you got this idea from?

CL isnt a big deal here because we vaccinate for it - thats standard practice and the vaccination is extremely effective. So effective that I have bought several doe kids from infected herds, vaccinated them, and never had a problem. 

To me that looks like a vaccination abcess, not a CL abcess. 

I'm excited for you shirelle, its a nice group of goats to start with and at a fantastic price. Kerry is so lovely to deal with. 

I'll add the pictures of my girls to this thread in just a minute. My girl Mel's head is popping into the corner of some of these lol she has such an 'old goat' face


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok so here are my two girls I'm getting from the same breeder.

Fancy L Mel NDF550570 
6yo roan black and tan doe. Big solid chunky doe. Has had triplets for past three kiddings. Milks approximately 5 - 6 litres with butterfat tested at 4.5%. Has a pocket in front of udder, but milks beautifully. In kid to Sinbad, due June 12.

To translate the milk yield for you guys, thats 1.3 - 1.6 gallons.

Apparently she always has triplets and is huge again this year, last year she had triplet bucks so cross your fingers for triplet does for me!



















These two were taken just a couple days ago, she is getting rather large in the belly. Poor girl.



















Her udder doesnt look fantastic but the breeder was up front and honest about that with me - but its better than some nubs here. Nubs here tend to have awful udders, the worst out of all our breeds. So she is dry atm, Kerry is looking for an in milk pic but hasnt found one yet.



















This is Mel's daughter, and the other girl I am getting, for my mum.

Bindi (unregistered doe) Fancy L Mel x Bunya Bell Blondson 
2yo white doe. Lovely doe with lovely udder. Milked approximately 3.5 - 4 litres on first lactation. Has thrown more to nubian and produces fabulous nubian babies. In kid to Sinbad, due 15th June. Doe has horns and has been banded this weekend










This is Sinbad, the buck that Mel and Bindi, and Shirelle's does, have been joined to. An awkward picture as they are in rut at the moment so kerry leaned over the fence, didnt want to go in there with them!










These are Mel's triplet bucks from last year, by Sinbad










And again with Bindi's twin bucks on the right, also by Sinbad










And then this is a Togg doe I'm getting ... mainly as a milk producer for my show kids I have on order for September. She is in kid due to drop at the beginning of september so quite different to the nubian, my milk will be nicely staggered. Undecided what I will do with her after that. I might rehome her as a home milker, because I want to focus on saanens, BAs and nubs. Honestly I'm not a fan of togg milk.

When she was bought from a commercial goat dairy, in pretty horrible condition










After some TLC


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone  i'm going crazy i'm sooo excited...finally getting somewhere at last i hope.....

your girls look nice...Keren...where ya getting the togg from....


and so for buck hunting now ...lol ... and he will named Mr Stink... :whatgoat: :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

the togg is coming from Cazz, down here in Gippsland. She's one of 3 D grade girls she is selling atm.


----------

